

Persuade xor Discover - rsa
http://www.paulgraham.com/discover.html

======
_pius
I recall once — _jokingly_ — comparing Michael Arrington to Ellsworth Toohey.
Ironically enough, pg's experience meeting him was more or less identical to
that of someone meeting Howard Roark for the first time.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See comments at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=837842>

